# Sticker pour ipad noir



## mactirelou (24 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

tout d'abord je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum, je m'en excuse par avance...

En fait je viens d'acheter le ipad 2 en blanc et je vais avoir une pochette.

Je suis à la recherche d'un sticker noir de la pomme, de la même taille que le logo arrière du iPad.

Quelqu'un pourrait il me dire où m'en procurer un ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2011)

Les stickers d'Apple sont blancs maintenant. Le seul moyen d'en avoir un noir serait de le faire toi même.


----------

